
For over a year now groovehq.com scamming customers - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/groovehq-not-free-forever/
======
nanis
There is an actual government agency that deals with "Truth in Advertising"
violations ...
[https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/GettingStarted?NextQID...](https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/GettingStarted?NextQID=251&Url=%23%26panel1-6#crnt)

